# anyone order from budsgunshop?



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

I just paid off my new shotgun. Will they automaticaly ship it? Or do i gotta contact them? Tnx.RR


----------



## Popeye7751 (Dec 23, 2012)

I am sure they will. I would try to call them. They are a reputable outfit. Trying to catch up with orders I'm sure.


----------



## OzarkRecluse (Nov 26, 2011)

They're swamped right now but they've always treated me well. I've probably bought at least 15 rifles and handguns over the last two years from Bud's.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

They are good to deal with, as stated they are swamped and good luck getting them on the phone ...I think they have an order status on the web site...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought a Taurus 92AF early last year and they were fine to deal with.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

as long as they have the FFL info that they need to ship to, they will ship it as soon as they get to your order. They are great to work with. I have ordered from them.


----------

